# You were a teenager in the 90's if.......



## ney001 (2 Jul 2008)

1. You remember exactly where you where, who you were with and what you were wearing for THAT penalty. You even remember George Hamiltons commentary, ‘A nation holds it’s breath…’ You possibly have a son named after Kevin Sheedy.

2. You liked Oasis or Blur. But not both, because that ‘wasn’t allowed’. Tipping your two heels confirmed it was not allowed.

3. You had a Megadrive or SNES. But not both, because that ‘wasn’t allowed’ either.

4. You’ve only just turned thirty yet your doctor tells you that you have the wrists of a severely arthritic eighty year old thanks to days spent in the arcade on Street Fighter.

5. You had a crush on the youngest girl in Hanson…

6. MTV played music.

7. ‘Talk to the hand coz the face ain’t listenin’ was an acceptable response to any question. As was ‘it’s a free country’. Finish off with ‘Word to your mother’.

8. You have the complete series of Father Ted…

9. You had ‘The Rachel’ hairstyle if you were female, or one of many ‘Beckhams’ if you were male. 

10. You can quote Pulp Fiction start to finish, you know who Kaiser Sosa is, and secretly Toy Story made it into your Top 5 films of all time.

11. Your old enough to recall a time when Boxing had a division called ‘Heavyweight’ and it was worth sitting up till four in the morning to watch.

12. You started to watch Tennis. Can’t say I recall why…

13. Talk shows controlled TV. Ricki Lake, Sally Jessie, Geraldo, Oprah 

14. You could wear your clothes back to front if you wished and it was ‘cool’ thanks to Kris Kross. ‘Daddy Mac’ll make ya Jump, Jump…’

15. You owned (or still own) any of the following: A carpet jacket, X-works jeans, eclipse jeans and/or a bubble jacket. For the female, you wore leggings/cycling shorts with long t-shirts and most likely had a pen pal. 

16. You owned a pair of Air-Max and/or Puma discs.

17. 20p got you far in the shop. 10p for a Mr. Frosty cool-pop (a Snow-time optional), a 5p packet of A-team crisps, two fruit salads, two apple jacks and a postman pat.

18. Your breath smelled of Frosties.

19. Bryan Adams was number one for about four years.

20. Helen Daniels was alive and well in Neighbours. As was Percy Sugden in Coronation Street.

21. Saturday evening TV was worth watching: Catchphrase, Gladiators, Baywatch, Generation Game, You Bet, Big Break, Noels House Party and then Casualty. And shame on you, the answers ‘holding down a job’.

22. You remember Sports Saturday on RTE, and now you’re humming the tune of ‘The Final Countdown’. 

23. Your attic has a stash of old Shoot & Match Magazines. Or Smash Hits if you were that way inclined.

24. Sharkie & George were the crimebusters of the sea.

25. You still call Ant & Dec by PJ & Duncan.

26. You know the dance moves to Whigfields Saturday Night and the Macarena. You firmly believe Scatman John did a lot for the music industry.

27. Chris Evans was ‘a madser’.

28. You want ‘Rhythm is a Dancer’ played at your funeral.

29. Your first mobile phone required you to carry around a backpack and your number is still 088…

30. You got your first DVD player.

31. You miss Sunday nights and ‘Strike it Lucky’ with Michael Barrymore, when he was straight & married.

32. Beverly Hills 90210 was reality TV. You watched California Dreaming, Pugwall & you know the theme tune to ‘Saved by the Bell’. You’re singing it now.

33. You know what ALF stands for. And you’ve just realised how scarily he looks like that old guy who hosts the Rugby on RTE. Not George Hook, the other one.

34. A Snickers was a Marathon, Starbursts were Opal Fruits and you never did get your hands on them Lucky Charms.

35. You had to walk around and find your friends by yourself. You couldn’t just text or ring them.

36. You wore a ‘F*ck Schillaci’ T-Shirt.

37. If you’re a bloke, you secretly liked Take That. If you’re a girl, you loved them. Either way, you cried when they broke up.

38. If you preferred East 17 you were ‘a knacker’.

39. You camped out your back garden during the summer and had water fights because water was free.

40. You drank ‘hooch’ in the park.

41. You poured out some ‘hooch’ in the park when Biggie & Tupac died.

42. Mr. Motivator helped your mother loose five pounds.

43. Mr. Kipling helped her find it again.

44. Owning a CD player classed you as ‘Posh’.

45. You remember when Victoria Beckham was just the skinny Spice Girl who never sings.

46. The names Paula, Charlo and John Paul could be used to slag off any dysfunctional family in your estate.

47. You played Pogs. For Keepsies.

48. Ireland won the Eurovision every year because Eastern Europe was collectively known as Russia. It was pimps.

49. You cheered on Michelle Smith in Atlanta.

50. And you are of the opinion she couldn’t have been lying, because swearing on a loved ones life without crossing any part of your body was a guarantee you were telling the truth.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (2 Jul 2008)

LOL!!!!  Oh, it all sounds far too familiar...


----------



## Margie (2 Jul 2008)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Jul 2008)

Wasnt Hanson all boys (with long hair) or is that just part of the joke?

What about hurling's golden era, Offaly, Clare, Wexford,  Limerick (nearly!)


----------



## MrMan (2 Jul 2008)

> 20p got you far in the shop. 10p for a Mr. Frosty cool-pop (a Snow-time optional), a 5p packet of A-team crisps, two fruit salads, two apple jacks and a postman pat.



Don't forget black jacks and refreshers.


----------



## rmelly (2 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 6. MTV played music.
> 
> 19. Bryan Adams was number one for about four years.
> 
> 20. Helen Daniels was alive and well in Neighbours. As was Percy Sugden in Coronation Street.


 
I could be 10 or 100 and these would have still happened, so what's that got to do with my age? If it was phrased like 'You remember when MTV played music' maybe, but it's not...


----------



## z106 (2 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 22. You remember Sports Saturday on RTE, and now you’re humming the tune of ‘The Final Countdown’.


 
Wasn't that calleed sports 'Stadium' ?


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> I could be 10 or 100 and these would have still happened, so what's that got to do with my age? If it was phrased like 'You remember when MTV played music' maybe, but it's not...



okey dokey!


----------



## NicolaM (2 Jul 2008)

Excellent post Ney.
Am feeling old now though!
Nicola


----------



## bullbars (2 Jul 2008)

Everyone had the adidas three stripe tracksuits!!


----------



## ninsaga (2 Jul 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Wasn't that calleed sports 'Stadium' ?



....certainly was... Liam Nolan was the main man with Brendan ????? Then again..... maybe that was the 70's 

ninsaga


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Jul 2008)

LouisLaLoope said:


> LOL!!!! Oh, it all sounds far too familiar...


 
sadly I relate more to the 80's one


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> sadly I relate more to the 80's one



You know you're getting old when nostalgia lists no longer apply to you.

While I remember it I can't relate to that list either despite being a teenager for the first two years of the 90s.


----------



## PM1234 (2 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 12. You started to watch Tennis. Can’t say I recall why…



You had to watch it when Wimbledon was on tv 

I remember requesting the DJ to play Wonderwall in a 'disco' and instead he played Cotton Eye Joe and 'dedicated' it to us.  The painful memory had just about faded until I read this thread 

Disco = club
Requesting songs as if the DJ was our personal jukebox was acceptable (although on reflection the DJ probably didn't appreciate it too much)!


----------



## bazermc (4 Jul 2008)

What about: "you remembered the last time Dublin won Sam!"


----------



## ney001 (4 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> You had to watch it when Wimbledon was on tv
> 
> I remember requesting the DJ to play Wonderwall in a 'disco' and instead he played Cotton Eye Joe and 'dedicated' it to us.  The painful memory had just about faded until I read this thread
> 
> ...



I remember that the ONLY reason I watched and became interested in Tennis was Andre Agassi back when he had long flowing locks and a beard.   Every time Wimbledon was on, the streets would be teeming with kids out playing tennis, we used to draw the tennis courts in chalk on the road.  I also remember big games of football and rounders on the road during the summer and when the dads came home from work they would all join in -  great fun.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 12. You started to watch Tennis. Can’t say I recall why…



............oh the reason for that was very simple.... John McEnroe ........outbursts & flair have never graced the lawns of Wimbledon as much since!


----------



## FredBloggs (7 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 4. You’ve only just turned thirty yet your doctor tells you that you have the wrists of a severely arthritic eighty year old thanks to days spent in the arcade on Street Fighter.


 
well at least thats how you explain to your doctor how your wrists were worn out during your teenage years


----------



## gipimann (7 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> ....certainly was... Liam Nolan was the main man with Brendan ????? Then again..... maybe that was the 70's
> 
> ninsaga


 
Brendan O Reilly is yer man!


----------



## reds (7 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> 12. You started to watch Tennis. Can’t say I recall why…




Andre Agassi made it cool.


----------



## Purple (7 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> While I remember it I can't relate to that list either despite being a teenager for the first two years of the 90s.


 Same here.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> ............oh the reason for that was very simple.... John McEnroe ........outbursts & flair have never graced the lawns of Wimbledon as much since!


 
Was McEnroe still playing in the 90s?

I would say it was more to do with a Russian tennis player!!!


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jul 2008)

Damn  - looks like I just lost a decade somewhere!


----------

